# Here’s the latest off of the bench, T’Burd.



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Here’s the latest off of the bench, T’Burd.


T'Burd, Loosely based on a mid-60s Guild Thunderbird
5 Piece Laminated Neck Through (Purpleheart, Maple & Mahogany) All re-claimed wood 
Body is Mahogany back, Roasted Maple front, 1/4" figured Maple accent layer
Hand rubbed Tung Oil finish 
Eric Johnson Strat® neck profile & 24.75" Scale
Figured Maple Fretboard with a 12-18" Compound Radii & laminated Purpleheart, Mahogany & Maple binding
24 Medium High Frets (+ Zero fret) &44 mm Ebony Nut
3 mm Bi-coloured LEDs Fret Markers & 2mm aluminum tubing with Fibre Optics for side dots
Wilkinson Easy Lock Tuners (Black) & Wilkinson Tune-O-Matic Roller bridge (Black)
String Ferrules front & back (Black) 
Bizzar Humbuckers with matching bobbin tops
Roasted Maple Pickup Mounting Rings
2 - 500K Potentiometers (Neck Volume & Master Tone)
2 - 500K Pull-Pull Potentiometers (Master Volume/LED Colour & Bridge Volume/Phase)
4 Knobs (made from neck laminates with an ebony cap and Maple indicator dot)
Mahogany, control cavity cover, attached with rare earth magnets
2 - DPDT on/on/on mini toggle switches (North/Humbucker/South for Individual Coil Selection)







Here’s it is in the case I made for it:


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

What a work of art. Not that I can afford it but what is something like this worth?


----------

